# Ravensburger AG geht gegen Apple vor



## Erom (22. November 2011)

Das Apple gern vor Gericht zieht, dürfte allen durch den Patentstreit mit Samsung bekannt sein. Nun steht Apple wieder vor Gericht, nur dieses mal nicht als Kläger. Kläger in dem am Landgericht München I laufenden Rechtsstreit ist die deutsche Herstellerin für Spiele, die Ravenburger AG. Die Ravensburger wollen dem US-Unternehmen gerichtlich untersagen lassen, Spiele über iTunes zu vertreiben, die das Wort „MEMORY“ enthalten. Denn die Markenrechte an der Bezeichnung „Memory“ haben sich die Ravensburger AG beim Deutschen Patent und Markenamt (DPMA) als Wortmarke eintragen lassen. 

Da das Spiel „Memory“ heutzutage immer noch „en vogue“ ist und sich  Spiele mit der entsprechenden Aufschrift gut verkaufen lassen haben die  Ravensburger ein hohes Interesse daran, Konkurrenten, so auch Apple, die Nutzung der Marke zu unterbinden. Nach deutschem Recht kann Ravensburger daher erfolgreich gegen Apple  vorgehen, wenn im iTunes-Store Apps angeboten werden, die als „Memory“  bezeichnet werden. Es ist aber davon auszugehen, dass sich die Unternehmen gütlich einigen werden. Denn anders als Apple und Samsung sind Ravensburger und Apple keine  direkten Konkurrenten und könnten gemeinsam zusammenarbeiten, um in  Deutschland beispielsweise Apps mit der Bezeichnung „Memory“ zu  vertreiben.

Quelle: Ravensburger spielt „Memory“ gegen Apple


----------



## lunar19 (22. November 2011)

Jetzt geht das wieder los...aber endlich mal von der anderen Seite!

Ehrlich mal, dass ganze Patentzeug nervt tierisch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2011)

Cool da bekommt der klagewütigstes Verein mal selbst was mit der großen Kelle eingeschenkt. So eine finanzelle Breitseite schadet denen nicht.


----------



## LeCPU (22. November 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Ehrlich mal, dass ganze Patentzeug nervt tierisch


Warum? Wenn jemand ein Produkt, ein Produktionsverfahren oder ähnliches patentiert will er damit seine Inventionen und Innovationen schützen... Aber in manchen Fällen ist eher fraglich, inwie weit "Patentklagen" legitim sind! In diesem "Memory-Fall".... Naja


----------



## Sebastian1980 (22. November 2011)

im falle einer nicht gütlichen einigung warten wir mal auf die meldung, das die ganzen ravensburger apps kommentarlos aus dem appstore verschwinden.

erstmal zu klagen ist doch ein recht untypischer weg um eine "gütliche" einigung zu erzielen.


----------



## lunar19 (22. November 2011)

> Aber in manchen Fällen ist eher fraglich, inwie weit "Patentklagen" legitim sind! In diesem "Memory-Fall".... Naja



Zum Beispiel diese Fälle nerven...


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. November 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Cool da bekommt der klagewütigstes Verein mal selbst was mit der großen Kelle eingeschenkt. So eine finanzelle Breitseite schadet denen nicht.


 
Aber mit der ganz großen Kelle ...
Ich glaube Apple klagt kaum mehr oder weniger als andere Unternehmen ihrer Größenordnung. Es wird nur mehr darüber berichtet.


----------



## der-sack88 (22. November 2011)

Dafür klagen andere Vereine nicht sofort, wenn sie sich bedroht fühlen ("Oh nein, Samsung läuft uns bei Smartphones und Tablets den Rang ab!") mit so fadenscheinigen Argumenten wie runden Ecken oder Icons, die sich entfernt ähnlich sehen und fälschen sogar noch Bilder, um irgendwie eine Ähnlichkeit zwischen den Produkten herzustellen.

Zum Thema: glaube kaum, dass die damit Erfolg haben. Aber selbst wenn nicht, ist es ne nette PR-Maßnahme. Vielleicht merken auch wieder einige, dass man nicht nur am PC/iPhone spielen kann, sondern auch analog.


----------



## fire2002de (22. November 2011)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Dafür klagen andere Vereine nicht sofort, wenn sie sich bedroht fühlen ("Oh nein, Samsung läuft uns bei Smartphones und Tablets den Rang ab!") mit so fadenscheinigen Argumenten wie runden Ecken oder Icons, die sich entfernt ähnlich sehen und fälschen sogar noch Bilder, um irgendwie eine Ähnlichkeit zwischen den Produkten herzustellen.




lies das mal durch was du da von dir gibst XD


----------



## El Sativa (22. November 2011)

einfach weils rektalviolinen sind würde ich mit denen keine geschäfte machen. memory verbieten, schadensersatz einstreichen und an google verticken.


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. November 2011)

Ich verstehe hier nicht ganz, wieso Apple angeklagt wird. Das ist ja so, als ob Ebay angeklagt wird, wenn dort jemand eine A-Bombe reinstellt 

Vielmehr sollte der Verkäufer (=Softwarehersteller), der auf der Vertriebsplattform verkauft, angeklagt werden.


----------



## Verminaard (22. November 2011)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Zum Thema: glaube kaum, dass die damit Erfolg haben. Aber selbst wenn nicht, ist es ne nette PR-Maßnahme. Vielleicht merken auch wieder einige, dass man nicht nur am PC/iPhone spielen kann, sondern auch analog.


 
Eher PR fuer Apple.
Auch negative Schlagzeilen sind Schlagzeilen, und immer schoen im Gespraech bleiben.

Unsere Welt wird doch zu einem gewissen Grad von den Medien beherrscht -.-


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2011)

LeCPU schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Wenn jemand ein Produkt, ein Produktionsverfahren oder ähnliches patentiert will er damit seine Inventionen und Innovationen schützen... Aber in manchen Fällen ist eher fraglich, inwie weit "Patentklagen" legitim sind! In diesem "Memory-Fall".... Naja


Ravensburger hat nun mal die Rechte an dem Namen und deswegen können sie auch klagen. Immerhin betrifft es anscheinend Memory Spiele. 

@der-sack88
Lies dir mal die Punkte des Geschmacksmusters durch und denk dran, dass die bei Gericht beide Tablets vorliegen hatten und nicht nur wegen den Bildern so entschieden haben, sonst wäre Samsung ja in Berufung gegangen, oder hätte diesbezüglich eine Gegenklage eingereicht.


----------



## Isrian (22. November 2011)

Ich frag mich, wann Apple sich die 0 und 1 patentieren lassen.


----------



## turbosnake (22. November 2011)

Wue kann man die Rechte an einem normalen englischen Wort haben?

ich denke/hoffe das Ravensburger damit nicht durchkommt.


----------



## TheOnLY (22. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wue kann man die Rechte an einem normalen englischen Wort haben?
> 
> ich denke/hoffe das Ravensburger damit nicht durchkommt.


 
apple ist genauso ein normales englisches Wort und doch versuchen sie unter allen Umstenden zu schützen


----------



## AeroX (22. November 2011)

Isrian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich, wann Apple sich die 0 und 1 patentieren lassen.



Wie wär's mit lesen? 

@topic:  ist jetzt keine große Sache an sich das patent des Wortes genauso banal wie das Patent von geschmacksmustern von Apple (mein meinung). Damit sind sie ja auch durchgekommen. Ravensburg hat daher Villt nicht die niedrigsten Chancen das Ding zu gewinnen..


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2011)

Da sie die Rechte auf den Namen haben, sieht es ganz gut für sie aus, zumindest in Deutschland. 

@turbosnake
Ich hab schon von einer Firma gehört, die sich ihre Fenster rechtlich schützen lässt.


----------



## MiToKo (22. November 2011)

Ich finde die Klage nicht so übertrieben wie manche Anderen Klagen. Es geht hier ja nicht nur um den Begriff, sondern dem Spiel unter dem Begriff. Bizzard würde ja auch sofort Klagen, wenn jemand ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel entwickeln würde und es zum Beispiel "was-weiß-ich Warcraft" nennen würde. Nur das Ravensburg nicht den Entwickler, sondern den Verlag/Verkäufer verklagt.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. November 2011)

Wie ******** muss man sein um das Wort "memory" zu patentieren. 
Kann ich jetzt in den Duden schauen und jedes beliebige Wort patentieren? Gehts noch, hallo?
In kürze wird der Ram umgetauft, heisst ja random Access memory.. vollidioten sind das mehr nicht!
Ich lasse mir dann auch die "kacke" patentieren. Jedes mal wenn jemand kackt, verklag ich ihn ! ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2011)

Du hast anscheinend den Sinn von geschützten Namen nicht kapiert. 

Wenn es so etwas nicht gäbe, könnte jeder ein Programm Windows nennen, oder ein Memory-Spiel Memory.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. November 2011)

Ja das ist mir schon klar!
Trotzdem ist es krank alltägliche Wörter als Marke eintragen zu lassen.. Genauso krank ist Windows (fenster), apple (apfel) usw. 
Das sind alltägliche Wörter - niemand sollte überhaupt das Recht habe solche als "seins" nennen zu dürfen - ist nunmal meine Meinung.
Sonst patentiere ich mal Haus als ein Gebäude mit Fenstern und einem Eingang. Mal sehen, dann werde ich ja bald Petaquadrilionär


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. November 2011)

Dümmer gehts nicht, nur schade werden die UserNews nur noch für peinlich Patentkriege benutzt die keinen Interessieren. Was interessiert das den Endkunden oder den User wie es wir sind?
Ist doch kein Rechtsforum. Einfach nur peinlich. Jeden Tag Apple Patent da blabla, Apple Patent da blabla, dabei haben Imac, Ibooks, überhaupt nichts mit PCGH zu tun. Kommt doch gleich mit Konsolen News jeden Tag. Genau gleich sinnlos. 

Die Patentrechte kann man eh nicht ernst nehmen. Was soll den daran noch verwunderlich sein? Was soll man darüber Diskutieren? Das es blödsinn ist? Das wissen wir mittlerweile. So lasst es doch mal sein jedes Patent hervorzugrübeln---


----------



## El Sativa (22. November 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wie ******** muss man sein um das Wort "memory" zu patentieren.
> Kann ich jetzt in den Duden schauen und jedes beliebige Wort patentieren? Gehts noch, hallo?
> In kürze wird der Ram umgetauft, heisst ja random Access memory.. vollidioten sind das mehr nicht!
> Ich lasse mir dann auch die "kacke" patentieren. Jedes mal wenn jemand kackt, verklag ich ihn ! ^^


 na einfach deine duftspur patentieren geht ja auch nicht. musst du ja erfunden haben. und naturgestank ist keine erfindung sondern eher ein leiden.
hier geht es ja auch um namensrechte von !!spielen!! und nicht als gesammtes. so könnte apple sonst ja auch jeden obstbauern verklagen.
zudem finde ich es mal garnicht so stuhlig wie du es siehst, da hier ein kleines unternehmen sich gegen die rektalvioline wehrt, die sonst immer die klappe soweit aufreißt, das man die violine von oben sehen kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2011)

Sieh es mal so, das Game gibt es schon eine Ewigkeit und jeder weiß was damit gemeint ist.


----------



## turbosnake (22. November 2011)

Das sagt Google dazu:
Nomen
Speicher
Erinnerung
Gedächtnis
Andenken
Gedenken
Erinnerungsvermögen
Merkfähigkeit
Reminiszenz
Kopf

Einwenig beschuert, also ravensburger


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2011)

El Sativa schrieb:
			
		

> na einfach deine duftspur patentieren geht ja auch nicht. musst du ja erfunden haben. und naturgestank ist keine erfindung sondern eher ein leiden.
> hier geht es ja auch um namensrechte von !!spielen!! und nicht als gesammtes. so könnte apple sonst ja auch jeden obstbauern verklagen.
> zudem finde ich es mal garnicht so stuhlig wie du es siehst, da hier ein kleines unternehmen sich gegen die rektalvioline wehrt, die sonst immer die klappe soweit aufreißt, das man die violine von oben sehen kann.


Im Grunde richtig, aber wenig geistreich. 

Ravensburger hat sich ja nur den Namen in Bezug auf Spiele schützen lassen. 

Siehst du, es geht auch kurz und bündig und vor allem ohne unnötiger Antipathie, wobei ich sowieso nicht verstehen kann, wie man jemand, der einem persönlich nichts getan hat, hassen kann. 
Naja, vielleicht bin ich einfach schon aus dem Alter heraus.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. November 2011)

El Sativa schrieb:


> na einfach deine duftspur patentieren geht ja auch nicht. musst du ja erfunden haben. und naturgestank ist keine erfindung sondern eher ein leiden.
> hier geht es ja auch um namensrechte von !!spielen!! und nicht als gesammtes. so könnte apple sonst ja auch jeden obstbauern verklagen.
> zudem finde ich es mal garnicht so stuhlig wie du es siehst, da hier ein kleines unternehmen sich gegen die rektalvioline wehrt, die sonst immer die klappe soweit aufreißt, das man die violine von oben sehen kann.


 

lol rektalvionline ^^ Also das wär mal ein kreatives Label..  Mal ehrlich Apfel.. dazu ein abgebissener als Logo, schon ziemlich einfallslos 
Deine Aspekte sehe ich ja auch ein, nunmal das Wort oder den Namen Memory an sich selbst zu patentieren finde ich "frech". 
Das Spiel selbst kennt jeder doch denke ich beim "Wort" Memory nicht an das Findezweigleichekartenvonvielenumgedrehtenkartenspiel.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2011)

Ravensburger hat Apple nur um die Entfernung der Games mit Memory im Titel gebeten und Apple hat nichts gemacht, also setzen sie nach. 

Normales Geschäftsverhalten. 

PS: Ich finde "Windows" auch nicht intelligent.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. November 2011)

Ja stimmt 
Meine Meinung habe ich absichtlich ein wenig "übertrieben" geäussert. 
Memory ist ja wirklich auch ein alter Hund als Spieltitel. Dennoch wird mit jedem Patent die Kreativität jedes einzelnen Produkts unnötig eingeschränkt, worunter schlussendlich wir "Endkunden" leiden. 

Windows hätte geradezu Doors heissen können, die sind auch rechteckig und kann man öffnen sowie schliessen


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2011)

Nö, Doors gibt's schon und die haben besseren Sound als Windows.


----------



## El Sativa (22. November 2011)

warum soll ich mich kurz und bündig ausdrücken. bist du feldwebel?
aber ich frickel dir meinen text nochmal auseinander.
das naturgeruch nicht patentierbar ist liegt auf der hand. ich gebe dir auch recht, das der erste absatz nicht sonderlich geistreich war, was aber wohl eine absicht haben könnte, wenn man einen gewissen humor hat und in diesem sonst so ernsten forum auch mal kundtun möchte. vieleicht bringe ich jemanden zum schmunzeln und nicht nur zum meckern, was mich freuen würde.

dann gibt es noch den zweiten absatz. du weist mich darauf hin, das es hier um namensrechte von spielen geht. da ich diesen hinweis gelesen habe, kann ich annehmen, das du meinen bezug auf die namensrechte von spielen nicht gelesen oder verstanden hast. dort gehts nämlich um genau das.

natürlich muss ich dir recht geben, das es auch kurz und bündig gehen kann. aber ich habe viel geld für meine tastatur bezahlt und will sie einfach nutzen. und mit nem einfache "jupp, ganz deiner meinung" laste ich das teil nun einfach mal nicht aus.
nei, sorry, wollt dich nur vergesäßigen. nichts für ungut
ich habe nunmal einfach eine andere ausdrucksweise wie du. das möchte ich tolleriert wissen. sonst können wir unsere individualität gleich an den nagel hängen. ich möchte auch niemanden damit ans knie strullen oder sowas.....es ist meine art von humor, ich nehme viele dinge mit humor, denn der tag ist zu kurz um ein langes gesicht zu machen.

der bezug auf apple und eine rektalvioline soll nicht meinen hass ausdrücken. komme erstmal auf den begriff rektalvioline. wer sich soviel gedanken um ein schimpfwort für apple macht, ohne das dieses wirklich schlimm klingt aber etwas ganz deutlich beschreibt, kann sie nicht hassen, sondern schätzt sie einfach als eine mir nicht sympatische firma. aber hass habe ich als eigenschaft abgelegt. es gibt nur eine sache die ich hasse...montags zur frühschicht...aber selbst dann komm ich mit nem lächeln zur arbeit.
ich verbleibe mit nem netten gruß


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. November 2011)

die patentwelt ist eh lächerlich, sich darüber täglich aufzuregen und einen neuen Newsthread zu veröffentlichen noch mehr lächerlich


----------



## Verminaard (22. November 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> die patentwelt ist eh lächerlich, sich darüber täglich aufzuregen und einen neuen Newsthread zu veröffentlichen noch mehr lächerlich


 Aber Apple gibt Klicks.
Solche News auch Klicks und vielleicht "Gefaellt mir" Klicks.

Das doch wichtig in der virtuellen Welt!


----------



## LeCPU (22. November 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> die patentwelt ist eh lächerlich, sich darüber täglich aufzuregen und einen neuen Newsthread zu veröffentlichen noch mehr lächerlich


 
Ganz und gar nicht! Wenn es keine Patene gibt, gibt es auch kein Konkurenzverhalten mehr... Warum sollte eine Firma X etwas tolles produzieren und auf den Markt bringen, mit dem Wissen, dass es 2 Monate später für die Hälfte des Preises von Firma Y vertrieben wird... Kausalkette: Der Endkunde leidet darunter!


----------



## PixelSign (22. November 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Ehrlich mal, dass ganze Patentzeug nervt tierisch


 
nervt doch nur weil es jetzt immerwieder so publik gemacht wird. wirds vorher in dem umfang auch schon gegeben haben...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. November 2011)

PixelSign schrieb:


> nervt doch nur weil es jetzt immerwieder so publik gemacht wird. wirds vorher in dem umfang auch schon gegeben haben...



Ja.. Apple hat noch viele Patente, auch viele würden gerne einen "Happen" davon abhaben. Was daran so speziell ist weiss ich auch nicht. Vorallem hat es ja nicht wirklich mit "PC" zu tun, ist ja kein APPLE Forum. 



Vorallem Ravensburger ist eh kindisch, blödes Memoryspiel ist eh für den hund.  *troll*


----------



## LeCPU (22. November 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Vorallem hat es ja nicht wirklich mit "PC" zu tun, ist ja kein APPLE Forum.



Da hast du allerdings Recht! Ich glaube man sollte die Apple-Diskussionen aus dem Forum bannen . Da heißt es sowiso nur Fanboy gegen Hater. Eine kontroverse Auseinandersetzung kann man da nicht verlangen.


----------



## Eckism (23. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, Doors gibt's schon und die haben besseren Sound als Windows.



Die haben nen "The" davor, also patentrechtlich wieder was anderes...


----------



## PixelSign (23. November 2011)

naja apple an sich hat schon durchaus seine berechtigung im forum. selbst patentstreite gehören hier her weil sie auswirkungen auf die hardware haben könnten. nur ob ravensburger auch dazu gehört ist fraglich


----------



## AbsolutStorm (23. November 2011)

Oh man.. Immer diese Patentklagen -.- mich nervts auch schon! Aber sollen die mal machen


----------



## derP4computer (23. November 2011)

> Denn anders als Apple und Samsung sind Ravensburger und Apple keine   direkten Konkurrenten und könnten gemeinsam zusammenarbeiten, um in   Deutschland beispielsweise Apps mit der Bezeichnung „Memory“ zu   vertreiben.


Lieber spiele ich eine gepflegte Runde Gedächtnis als so ein Obst zu benutzen.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (24. November 2011)

Ich denke da gerade an den Eipott


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (24. November 2011)

Ich finde es gut, denn Memory der Name hat eine lange Tradition und man viel damit assoziieren.
Da ist eine Klage gerechtfertigt. Anders sehe ich das bei Apple und den Apfelkind, der Name das Logo
sind völlig unterschiedlich.
Memory jedoch ist ein direktes Produkt vom Hersteller unter dem richtigen Namen...

Das sind, finde ich, erhebliche Unterschiede und somit finde ich gut das Ravensberger gegen Apple vorgeht...


----------



## Stricherstrich (24. November 2011)

We see them trollin
we hatin...


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. November 2011)

Und solange nichts anderes in den News steht, passiert es auch nicht.


----------



## Rinkadink (25. November 2011)

der klagt hier, der klagt da..... was stimmt nicht mit den menschen? gibt es keine anderen probleme? haben die mitarbeiter der rechtsabteilungen und der vorstand der unternehmen einen kleinen *****? wenn es keine kartellbehörde geben würde, würd apple die firma ravensburger mit mitteln aus der spesenkasse übernehemen, nur damit über den appstore wieder apps die bezeichnung "memory" haben dürfen.


----------



## Rinkadink (25. November 2011)

wieso darf man ein anatomisch und politisch korrektes wort wie ***** hier nicht nutzen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. November 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:
			
		

> der klagt hier, der klagt da..... was stimmt nicht mit den menschen? gibt es keine anderen probleme? haben die mitarbeiter der rechtsabteilungen und der vorstand der unternehmen einen kleinen *****? wenn es keine kartellbehörde geben würde, würd apple die firma ravensburger mit mitteln aus der spesenkasse übernehemen, nur damit über den appstore wieder apps die bezeichnung "memory" haben dürfen.


Was sollte denn die Kartellbehörde dagegen haben, dass Apple Ravensburger übernimmt?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. November 2011)

@Rinkadink
Bezüglich Übernahme und Portokasse:
Nur weil eine Firma genügend Geld/Vermögen hat und vllt eine andere  Firma schlucken könnte, heißt das nicht, dass die größere Firma deshalb im Recht  ist.
Wo wären wir denn, wenn dem so wäre.
Was Recht ist muss recht bleiben, kann ja nicht sein, dass eine kleinere Firma oder eine Einzelperson weniger Rechte hat als ein 
Großkonzern.


----------

